# charlie pier



## hnfite (Mar 3, 2009)

Went to Charlie pier on NAS friday night and sat. night, friday was dead except for 2, 2ft black tips and a 27in on the dot red that a buddy gave me. sat night though was way different. I didnt think it would be good at all because when i got out there at like 7pm, everyone was leaving telling me that the fish just were not biting, but i decided to try any ways. i saw alot of bait running and it looked like lady fish following them so decided to have a little fun, i started to throw an eight inch plug i have(brandon you know which one im talking about) second cast a got a 19in blue, i like them my self. second cast was a little 14 in guy so he became bait along with a lady fish i had cought in there to, it seemed like every cast i was catching a blue or a lady. loads of fun on light tackle and by light tackle i mean a little fresh water rod for bass. now in the midst of throwing this plug, i had two other rods in the water, i cought five 2-3 black tips and 4 of the biggest sail cats i had ever seen. this kept on till about nine when the wife called and told me i needed to come home. so i started packing up and by that i mean i took the rest of a lady fish i had cut up and trew it out on my big pole(okuma 90 series with 300yds of 80# and 120yds of 120# on top of that) the bait was about 6 inch of lady fish. i got everything packed up and was fixen to call it a night when the kuma started singing. i set the hook and held on as she just kept on screamin and screamin. after about 30 min i started to think it was a big ray by the way it was pulling and when i would get to reel it just felt heavy. i fought this fish over a hour and half before i finally got to see what it was, a nice 6-7 ft black tip, this fish had almost spooled me twice and after an hour and a half i get to the pier just to realize i have no pier gaff, the net is way to small and theres no way to just walk off of charlie pier and beach it. so i cried as i tried to tie a slip knot in the drop net rope and get it around the tail, that rope floats, needless to say he started thrashing and finally popped the line. does any one have any ideas how to get a shark that big up on a pier?? And where were you cornflake and Bigbrandon i coulda used the help for once instead of me always helping yall.........DOC


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I was out there on Friday night, I left at about 9:00 though because I was real cold in my shorts and t-shirt. I didn't do very well, all I got was some small groupers and a few small red snappers. I fished saturday but not on the pier, I was down at the seawall. Sunday I went behind portops and put a hurtin on the flounder.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

hey man i wasnt even there so how could have possibly helped? and like ive said in other posts, im about done fishing there now.. its just got too fished out and theres plenty more places to go catch reds now

ill still show my face every once in a while but its getting pretty slow.. they need to shut it down for about a month so some more fish can move in there but its not gona happen because they are getting greedy, they found a new source of revenue.. i understand why they open for funds but they are trying to take too much advantage of us fisherman


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Your so full of crap Brandon, you know that you love fishing on that pier


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

when was the last timeyou saw me fish that pier? over a month ago? i really dont plan on fishing it much more in the near future, maybe once in a blue moon


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

yeah ok...


----------



## garneroutlaw (Sep 28, 2009)

> ill still show my face every once in a while but its getting pretty slow.. they need to shut it down for about a month so some more fish can move in there but its not gona happen because they are getting greedy, they found a new source of revenue.. i understand why they open for funds but they are trying to take too much advantage of us fisherman


I agree with this 100%. It has been pretty slow lately compared to earlier this year. And the 'optional' donation has become a 'mandatory' donation in the way they confront you out there. They are getting more aggressive since they recognized that it's a good source of revenue. I refuse to donate to a cause where the fundraisers don't even know what they are fund raising for.... I'll be fishing the seawall, the cut, and maybe make a trip to fort pickens for the rest of the season now.


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

I agreewithBrandon 100%.I moved to Pcola in early 2007 charlie pier wasnt open EVER and supposedly the sea wall near and around wasnt legal to fish which I learned while fishing the wall due to lack of signs. Then the wall was opened up and not many people fished it and it was LOADED with fish. They began doing the fundraiser saturday pier tournaments which started off as a once a month thing and became more and more frequent. The more people found out about it the more people began fishing the area which resulted in less fish. The seawall around there did a complete 180 by the time I left early this past summer. If the fishing pressure in that area remained what it was when I left, or even increased (which im sure it did) it will just be another popular public fishing hole due to easy access. Its sad to say but that spot has been publicly BURNED!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I dont know what you are talking about but the pier is open every weekend and the seawall has always been a good place to fish and still is.


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

> *hnfite (10/26/2009)* does any one have any ideas how to get a shark that big up on a pier??


I'll tell you what Konz and I do (we actually came up with this on the fly with Surfstryker at the T-pier a couple years ago).

Get a good, strong rope (ours is 1" thick I think)that is long enough to reach the water where you are plus 7' or so. It is best if the rope sinks rather than floats, but any will work. Tie the rope into a big lasso (some ropes have a loop at the end that makes this easy). When you get the shark played out and close to the pier, have the fisherman step into the lasso. Walk this big loop over the rod tip and slide down the rod. The angler should lift the head up as the rope goes down. Once the rope is over one of the pectoral fins, cinch the noose and hoist away. The lifting sucks, but it works. Below are a few pics I have of this in action.



















(By the way, this has worked up to 7' sharks. Haven't tried on bigger that I remember.Some were effectively released with no noticeable ill effects, but most were eaten.)


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats cool, its like lassoing the shark


----------

